# alloversafety.com (virus)



## WatchfulStorm (Oct 11, 2007)

I seem to have gotten a virus that hijacks my homepage, screws with my stuff, including the virus protector itself. I also cant seem to use anything relating to flash anymore. I've seen several sites claiming that they can get rid of the virus, but I dont know who to trust anymore.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2007)

Avast Anti-Virus
AVG Anti-Virus
Ad Aware Anti-Spyware
CCleaner


----------



## yak (Oct 11, 2007)

Meh, i don't trust the OS any more once it has been infected.
In my opinion, virus/spyware/whatever scanners are for preventing the stuff getting on your system, and removing it once it gets there. But the OS inevitably looses stability over that, and i always reinstall/restore from disk image when that happens, as soon as time permits.
Ad aware and AVG, as Bokracroc mentioned, are good candidates for that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2007)

CCleaner is good for stuff that's touched your Registry.


----------

